# My Handsome Sir Moose



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I love him. So sweet. My Bichon conned grandpa into giving her dinner at 4 instead of 5:30 today.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

3 goldens said:


> ...
> .... for the first time in almost 6 weeks Sir Moose was outside without being on a leash. Bless his heart, at first he thought he was suppose to do his business and then come right in. But he soon realized everything was back to normal and he could come and go and stay outside as long as he wanted to.


Love the pictures. Sounds like little by little things are getting fixed up about your home. It's a lot of work! Sorry to hear about your DH's ankle. I bet Sir Moose has a good clock and knows when to start looking for your wonderful cooking.:smile2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sir Moose knows who's boss  Great pictures...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Moose looks great, good to hear things are on their way to getting back to normal. I know it's a long slow process.

Pups are so funny when they are hungry and they want their dinner right now.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Moose is gorgeous, would love a big cuddle with him!.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone.. Did you know that Pyrs have "self cleaning coats"?. I do think part of that "self cleaning" is depositing enough sand on the dining floor to plant a small garden! But actually, he can have muddy feet, legs, face, and in no time, they are white again. We had often said about how he stays white, or gets white in no time with very little licking. Then I learned they have the "self-cleaning coat". But I bet if he totally got covered with mud, it would not be so self cleaning.


Prys are so different in so many ways, so independent and self thinking. But they were bred to be like this as they have to make decisions on their own as they were left alone to guard and protect the herds and flocks. They are fearless and will take on anything they perceive as a threat to their charge. But they also love people and many have failed as livestock dogs because they prefer to be with the people. Many end up in rescue for this reason. They actually eat very little for their size. Our little golden girl Sophie ate more than Sir Moose and he was 1 1/2 times her weight.


They have UGLY feet with big toes that look like fur covered sausage links, and have double dew claws. This is for walking on sides of steep hills and mountains. They have a lot of excessive flesh, fat and fur on their throats to help protect that area when they take on a pack of wolves, a mountain lion, a bear. And boy does Sir Moose love to have this area rubbed and scratched. Yes, they are different from any other breed in so many ways, but are among the most loyal and devoted to their family, be it human or flock or herd..


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm glad to hear things are finally getting back to normal there. Moose looks like a big cuddle bug. Please, don't mess with the dinner schedule, we can set a clock by our cat's reminders at mealtime and it sounds like Sir Moose can tell time too!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sir Moose is so handsome! I would love to have a Pyr!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is amazing how many on my Pyr forum have both a Pyr and a golden, and as they say, are quite the opposites. If I threw a ball and told Sir Moose to fetch he would look at me as if to say "Why should I bring you something you just threw away. If you wanted it you should have kept it". Try to teach them to play dead and they will look at you as if to say "Why should I play dead. We all die to soon as it is". etc, etc. People who do not know or understand how they were bred think them dumb. They don't realize that the dog left guarding 500 sheep must think for himself every minute, think what is the best way to handle a situation with not help from humans. These livestock guard dogs are raised with their flock or herd from puppyhood. Puppies will be put with lambs or calves or chickens, etc. We have a few on the forum that have Pyrs that are stock dogs. One posted a piture of 3 that had a bear treed that had come after her alpacas.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sir Moose looks wonderful!!!! Glad he has his yard back!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thought you would appreciate this:
Dog stays behind with family's goats as California wildfire destroys property http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/10/1...as-california-wildfire-destroys-property.html


----------

